# Embedded Youtube not working on ipad



## spilla (Jul 5, 2015)

When I load the video it disappears but I can still hear the audio. I used to be able to leave thread then come back into it and the video would load properly. That doesn't work anymore. Any tips to get it working? FYI, it seems to only do it on this site, every other place ive tried embedded youtube works fine.


----------



## sonicwarrior (Dec 1, 2015)

It doesn't work here with Opera because I don't have Flash anymore. It's deprecated anyway so it should be updated to the HTML5 embedded player.

I think the issue for you is also Flash related. On Flash and Apple see:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_and_Adobe_Flash_controversy


----------

